# Matt Stutzman armless archer Absolutely Amazing



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was listening to one of my favorite radio talk shows, when I heard them talk about an armless archer???? so I immediately google this gentleman on my IPad. This is what I mean by sharing your talent with others.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry I didn’t get a YouTube posted on the first post. There are several youtube videos of Matt this gentleman is amazing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome young man!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Some people just can't be stopped, Matt is one of those men. Not just a good Archer but a fine gentleman with outstanding character and determination. One of the good guys.


----------

